# Chihuahua Clip Art?



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I need a couple of cute chihuahuas in a cartoon format. So far I haven't found anything suitable - I'm making a lap quilt for a freind and need it for an iron on transfer.

Does anyone know/have a good resource for chihuahua clip art? Or is there anyone on here that can do charactures of dogs? Thanks!


----------



## little_ribbon (Jun 14, 2010)

Suekadue said:


> I need a couple of cute chihuahuas in a cartoon format. So far I haven't found anything suitable - I'm making a lap quilt for a freind and need it for an iron on transfer.
> 
> Does anyone know/have a good resource for chihuahua clip art? Or is there anyone on here that can do charactures of dogs? Thanks!


You could try Etsy.com!  I saw some Chihuahua clip-art there before!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have been searching for Chihuahua applique patterns for a small quilt. 
No luck so far; however, I found this iron on patch on the internet: 
http://www.craftconn.com/Main.asp?Task=Custom&Step=Notion+Details&productID=10555


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have some I was going to use for a Lap quilt, I found on the 'Net.... let me get them scanned and I will post them for you.... mine are more silhouettes than charactures though but you decide


----------

